# Small gap between top of windows and top of screen



## Karawr (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a gap between the top of maximized windows and the top of the screen. It simply shows through to my wallpaper.

Here's an image:


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

I know you've already maximized it, but can it be dragged to the top with your mouse?


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi Karawr,

This issue appears alot with shady applications not programmed correctly. Some application might have allocated this space earlier for a quick-bar/launchbar or something that way, and then never released that part of the screen properly. (Had this issue alot with beginner programmers not releasing their pointers correctly)

You could try starting Windows with no services started:
Start > Search: msconfig > Hit enter.
Under startup/autostart, deselect all options.
Reboot, see if problem persists.
If it does not , try reactivating one process at a time to see which one is causing it.

If its still not working, try it in Safemode and check it out in there.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

EDIT: Wrong post. see answer above. sorry.


----------



## Karawr (Mar 20, 2011)

Aghh. I read your edit and did services instead, since that's what you edited to. Now everything is messed up, I can't get on the internet, can't bring up msconfig, and a bunch of other problems. How do I fix that one?

The space is gone but everything is messed up soooo. I don't know.

pip22: I can drag it to the top but when I let go it just pops back down.

Edit: Nevermind I was able to open msconfig with run and I will now disable the correct tab.


----------



## Karawr (Mar 20, 2011)

It's stardock/object dock. I've never had this problem before with this program (I've had it on other computers). How do I fix it?


----------



## Karawr (Mar 20, 2011)

Ugh this is stupid.

I've been restarting without stardock and now the blank space is coming up again despite the program not even being open.

I've also enabled all programs to startup that I had originally checked, and the space is no longer coming up. I don't know if this means it's fixed or what. I didn't do anything. :4-dontkno


----------



## Karawr (Mar 20, 2011)

Yep it's back.

Sorry for the multiple posts but the edit function is gone.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Terribly sorry about that mate, didn't have my computer in front of me and forgot!

Please uninstall stardock completely and see if it dissapears.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

What screen resolution are you currently using? Also, try Right-Click>Personalize>Display Settings and see if there is anything wrong there. Also, if you have an ATI or Nvidia Graphics card, they should come with their own separate control panel, or control center for advanced settings. I know that in Catalyst Control Center for ATI, I have the option to move the position of my screen in relation to my monitor. Also, there should also be a similar option in the monitor's settings itself. If you have a modern one, there should be a menu button on there somewhere.


----------

